# New League



## Raggamufin (Mar 16, 2018)

Here we go , another new League.
https://www.sylsoccer.com/news_article/show/897719?referrer_id=2242489


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2018)

Raggamufin said:


> Here we go , another new League.
> https://www.sylsoccer.com/news_article/show/897719?referrer_id=2242489


It's an old league,  just new around here, and the oldest level, Super-20, has had active play in So Cal since at least 2008.


----------



## MWN (Mar 16, 2018)

When you think about it, there are 24 million people in SoCal, 13% of which fall between the age of 10-19 (3,120,000).  If just 10% played "competitive" soccer then we have 312,000 young people to spread between CalSouth/USYS, US Club and now SuperY, which means there is more than enough room for another league.


----------

